# x



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

I remember you said you are going to see Daphne Simeon. Have you seen her yet?


----------



## jonnyfiasco (Apr 20, 2007)

Thats awesome mate. Well done.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

That's great mate.... now give me the cure or i'll










:lol:


----------



## laserdog (May 1, 2005)

trying to ignore DP, trying to 'learn to live with it', trying not to think too much.

The 3 above helped me to get out of it! i went on the theory of if i'm not thinking and started living in my concious not my sub concious then i'd snap out of it and i did!..

i have it back tho! after a few years off!.... so i'll have to start all over again! but knowing i've got out of DP a 1000 times worse then this i know eventually i will beat it again


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

hi grushka69

2.0 mg of b6 and 1.0 ?g of b12 and 200 ?g of folic acid in a multivitamins pill; is this sufficient?


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

Where is your pleading for Vinpocetine ?


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

thank you grushka69 !!!


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

my vision and brainfog are my bigest concerns


----------

